# LSA+ Leiste felxible Adern



## Wu Fu (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine relativ Platzsparende Lösung um von J-Y(ST)Y Leitungen auf flexible Leitungen zu rangieren.
Einen direkten Anschluß der J-Y(ST)Y an die SPS-Module will der Kunde nicht.

Die Anzahl der J-Y(ST)Y-Adern ist relativ hoch (schätze mal grob 350), nicht verwendete Adern sollen auf Reserve gelegt werden.

Auf Grund der hohen Anzahl und des geringen Platzes scheiden normale Reihenklemmen aus (auch Doppelstockklemmen).
Deswegen habe ich dran gedacht LSA+ Leisten zu verwenden.

Weiss jemand ob es zulässig ist an LSA+ Leisten auch flexible Adern aufzulegen?
Funktionieren würde es. Da die Anlage aber vom TÜV abgenommen wird muss es auch zulässig sein.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## repök (5 Juli 2013)

wenns denn auf hutschiene kann/darf köntestet du dir mal die serie 726/727 von wago anschauen. da gibts 8-stöckige klemmen bzw 32-polige rangierwaben . phoenix sollte sowas auch haben. 

von den lsa+ halte ich persönlich wenig. schon alleine die fehlersuche ist da en graus...


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Juli 2013)

Ist meines Wissens nach nicht zulässig. Aber es gibt LSA-Leisten mit kleiner Platine und Schraubklemmen. Hier so z.B.:

http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/efb...124&adProd=1&gclid=CKSdtPn8mLgCFQbJtAod1BUAQA

LSA+ ist halt Standard im TK-Bereich und wenn man ein paar Tausen Aderpaare unterbringen will ist das schon praktisch. Fehlersuche macht keinen Spaß, da geb ich dir recht ...


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 Juli 2013)

Musst Du denn im Schrank unbedingt flexibel verdrahten?

Ich habe einen Datensammler auf ET200S (S7-300) umgebaut und halt auch auf der Montageplatte mit massivem Schaltdraht gearbeitet in verschiedenen Farben. Die alten LSA+ Klemmen waren ja schon vorhanden als Übergabepunkt.
Gottseidank war es nur eine Platte und keine Drähte in die Tür etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2013)

Frag doch ganz einfach den Hersteller der LSA-Klemmleisten 
Ich würd hier allerdings auch über eine massive Verdrahtung auf die SPS-Module erwägen.
Bei den SPS-Modulen ist Käfigzugfeder wohl am besten geeignet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wu Fu (6 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
726 Rangierwaben. Kannte ich nicht, ist aber gut zu wissen, dass es so etwas gibt. Scheidet hier leider aus, da in Micro Wagos nicht flexibel geklemmt werden kann.
727 8-fach Klemmen. Die schlucken einiges, muss ich im Hinterkopf behalten. Bei 50 Klemmen nebeneinander sieht man vermutlich vor Drähten die Klemmen nicht mehr.
LSA+ Leisten mit Klemmenanschluß scheinen mit eine gute Lösung, da wäre es bestimmt ratsam zwischen den Leisten mehr Abstand zu halten um die flexiblen Drähte noch in die Klemmen zu bringen.
Nur LSA+ mit starren Drähten wäre mir auch lieber, aber Kundenwunsch ist Kundenwunsch, vielleicht frag ich aber noch mal nach.
Beim Hersteller fragen bezüglich flexibler Verdrahtung ist nicht verkehrt. Da such ich mir einen Hersteller raus und schreib die mal an.

Wie ichs nun machen weiß ich noch nicht, aber die Vorschläge waren schon mal gut.
Vielen Dank


----------



## acid (6 Juli 2013)

Es gibt auch von Weidmüller Rangierklemmen, wenn du genug Platz hast gibt es diese sogar als 16-Stöckige Version, diese Rangierklemmen (Bezeichnung PRV) können sowohl steife als auch flexible Leiter aufnehmen.
Preiswert sind diese Dinger aber nicht direkt...

Flexible Leiter sind in LSA-Klemmen nicht zulässig, du wirst auch keine Freude haben, da die Verbindung nicht zuverlässig ist, lass davon bloß die Finger! Es gibt spezielle Leisten für die Bahntechnik, diese können auch flexible Leiter aufnehmen, du brauchst dazu aber spezielles Werkzeug und im Vergleich sind die Klemmen von Weidmüller auch wieder preiswert


----------



## ThorstenD2 (12 Juli 2013)

Hier noch ein Bild von dem Schrank den wir grade Umbauen und wir halt auch in den Kanälen starr verdrahtet haben. Vor der S7 waren noch 2 andere DDC Systeme da vorher mal drin.

(Ja 2 Sicherungen sind noch ausgeschaltet und die Bodenbleche fehlen  )
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edith:

Die Fehlersuche, Messen, Polarität ändern etc. ist in den LSA Klemmen aber Bescheiden!


----------



## nutellahase (12 Juli 2013)

repök schrieb:


> wenns denn auf hutschiene kann/darf köntestet du dir mal die serie 726/727 von wago anschauen. da gibts 8-stöckige klemmen bzw 32-polige rangierwaben . phoenix sollte sowas auch haben.
> 
> von den lsa+ halte ich persönlich wenig. schon alleine die fehlersuche ist da en graus...



Die 8 stöckigen Klemmen von Wago haben wir ebenfalls im Einsatz! Haben allerdings immer abwechselnd eine weiße und eine graue Klemme gesetzt, da man sonst bei Draht Nr. xy nur noch verschwommen sieht und so die Fehleranfälligkeit etwas geringer ist (einmal ein Kabel auf grau , das nächste auf weiß, das übernächste auf grau , usw.). Da gibt es glaub ich Beschriftungen von a..h, A..H, h..a, H..A und auch mit Nummern soweit ich weiß!


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (25 Juli 2013)

Hi WuFu,

das mit den Litzen in LSA geht schon und ist bei den meisten LSA freigegeben.
Nur muß die Litze 7-drähtig (jeweils verzinnt) ausgeführt werden. Wie hier: http://www.adckrone.com/eu/de/webcontent/support/PDFs/carrier/103629DE.pdf auf Seite 17 angegeben. 
Hier auf Seite 2 sehts noch genauer: http://www-wsp.adckrone.com/eu/de/webcontent/support/PDFs/carrier/300290DE.pdf
Googeln nach termi point, oder Litzenaufbau nach AWG.
Hier kannst Du die kaufen: http://www.weydemeyer-koeln.de/download/Weydemeyer_2011_Doppelseite 6.pdf

Gruß,

FA


----------



## Wu Fu (25 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da hab ich doch glatt vergessen die Rückmeldung zu schreiben.
Hab damals den Hersteller 3M (Die Auswahl der Herstellers war willkürlich) angeschrieben und bezüglich flexibler Verdrahtung gefragt.
Dies Aussage war, dass flexible Verdrahtung auf LSA+ Leisten in der Praxis gemacht wird, aber nicht zulässig ist.
Da die Anlage vom TÜV abgenommen wird haben wir uns für die Variante mit Schraubklemmen entschieden.


> http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/efb-...FQbJtAod1BUAQA



Jedoch benötigen wir 39Stück und die Lieferzeit ist relativ lange. Deswegen greifen wir nun doch auf Doppelstockklemmen zurück da wir die Anlage nächste Woche liefern sollen.
Wir mussten den Schrank auf Grund des Platzbedarfes Doppelstockklemmen größer wählen.

Hatte das Projekt zwischenzeitlich an meinen Kollegen übergeben und war deswegen nicht mehr so im Bilde.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------

